# Thought I'd share the funny of the day :)



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

*The Perfect Relationship....*

If you want someone who will eat whatever you put infront of him and never say it's not quite as good as his mother's...... 

Adopt a dog.

If you want someone always willing to go out, at any hour, for as long and wherever you want.....

Adopt a dog.

If you want someone who will never touch the remote, doesn't care about football, and can sit next to you as you watch romantic movies....

Adopt a dog.

If you want someone who is content to get on your bed just to warm your feet and whom you can push off if he snores... 

Adopt a dog.

If you want someone who never criticizes what you do, doesn't care if you are pretty or ugly, fat or thin, young or old, who acts as if every word you say is especially worthy of listening to and loves you unconditionally, perpetually.....

then adopt a dog.


BUT, on the other hand.... if you want someone who will never come when you call, ignores you totally when you come home, leaves hair all over the place, walks all over you, runs around all night and only comes home to eat and sleep, and acts as if your entire existence is solely to ensure his happiness.......................


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

then adopt a cat!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Soooooo cute, and soooooooo true.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL, I agree it's sooo true!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> *
> BUT, on the other hand.... if you want someone who will never come when you call, ignores you totally when you come home, leaves hair all over the place, walks all over you, runs around all night and only comes home to eat and sleep, and acts as if your entire existence is solely to ensure his happiness.......................*


*

When I read this this morning I was thinking of my ex... not a cat! :rofl:*


----------

